# Good weight for a pup?



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

About how much should a female rottie pup weigh around 8 weeks, 16 weeks, etc? Is it about 10 lbs per month? Just curious...we are taking her to the vet tomorrow for a check-up. Thanks!!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Go by the pup's body condition, not the weight.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Did you get it from the same breeder with all the strings attached? Erm...good luck with that. :? 

But yes, you generally want to go by body condition and not necessarily by weight. Roly poly puppies, while cute, are not healthy. What food are you going with?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

As per the others, go on condition.

For information, my bitch was about 14lbs at 2 months old and put on about 10 lbs a month until 6 months old and then slowed down. She finished up as an adult at around 82/83 lbs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My bet is she got in a hurry. LOL


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

I am with Natural Choice and will mix in Blue Buffalo and Innova. She is 10.3 lbs.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd say go with the Innova Large Breed Puppy of the three. I've never personally fed any of the Nutro line, but apparently they have gone down a bit in quality since they got bought out by Mars (which makes Pedigree). Are you feeding the Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy? Here are the ingredients I am not fond of (basically lots of grain fractions...if you are going with a food with grains, they should be whole grain, which is more nutritious, and not grain fractions like flours and bran). Also chicken meat is about 70% water weight, so actually you're getting way more rice, corn gluten, wheat, etc than you are getting chicken. It is best to see something like chicken meal in addition to just chicken. I also like to see the fish oil source identified, like having it be salmon or herring, instead of generic fish oil (which can have overfished species or those that have high mercury). If the intestines are healthy, they make vitamin K-1 on their own by the gut flora (vitamin K-3 has come under some controversy) and it is recycled, so it doesn't typically need to be added in . 

Chicken, Ground Rice, *Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Flour, Rice Bran,* Chicken Meal, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, *Soybean Oil* (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, *Fish Oil* (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Monocalcium Phosphate, Dried Kelp, Choline Chloride,Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate,(source of Vitamin C), Copper Proteinate, Garlic Flavor, Niacin Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, L-Carnitine, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Pyridozxine Hydrochloride (source of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1, Sodium Selenite, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, *Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity*, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid


----------

